# Buying Used Mountain Bike in Croatia



## 89vert (Feb 19, 2007)

I will spending the month of September in Croatia this year and was looking for a place to buy a decent used bike to ride when I'm there . Preferably around Zagreb . I was looking to buy a bike in the $ 200.00 U.S. range, them sell it before I left .


----------



## Neo-ST (Aug 25, 2011)

"Njuskalo.hr" is the biggest classifieds here. I've narrowed the selection of used mountain bikes from $250 descending for you: MTB bicikli - Prodaja MTB bicikala - Mountain bike oglasi Nju

When you click on any ad, below "Kontakt" you will see the location of the seller and phone number for contact.


----------



## 89vert (Feb 19, 2007)

Hvala. 

Can you also recommend a bike shop that sells used bikes in Zagreb ?

Thanks!

Allan


----------



## Neo-ST (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry, I can't - I'm nowhere near Zagreb.
Try asking on Croatian biking forum - • Po
If you don't understand parts of registration use Google translate or ask here. You may freely speak english there, everybody understands it 
Good luck


----------

